# 2020 Shoalwater 19 Cat



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 Shoalwater 19 Cat being pushed by a Suzuki 90hp 4stroke (20 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Yamaha analog gauges package, labeled switch panel, Bobs jackplate, fixed trim tabs, transom livewell, lean post w/rod holders â€" storage & fold down footrest, Igloo 94qt marine cooler, center console w/integrated rod holders â€" grab bar & dry storage compartment, mid ship cooler basket w/Igloo 94qt cooler, (2) bow dry storage compartments, navigation lights, 4blade stainless and a spare tire.

Barely broke in 19 Cat. Just performed the 20hr service to the Suzuki. 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAIABLE!! Priced at $26,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
@gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

